# Sandfish skink breeding ?



## Hamiltonn (Sep 24, 2012)

if any one has successfully breeder these skinks or anyone that knows anything about it let me knoww


----------



## DaveWillisHertsARG (Jul 8, 2012)

Will see what I can find out.


----------



## Hamiltonn (Sep 24, 2012)

DaveWillisHertsARG said:


> Will see what I can find out.


Thanks, from what i know they have to still be a bit more mature and the mating months are june and may, but they seem very shy and skidish so I dont know if they will be to uncomfortable to mate or breed


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi about 9year ago I bought10 off a importer and once I got setup right I had eggs off them all time but all eggs died and never hatched ...would like to see some cb babies as I think they are great little skinks


----------

